# Getting rid of hydras with 2day old fry in the tank?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tiny hydras everywhere for a while now and didnt really care, until i had a batch of fry..

Would hydra treatment be safe to use with 2 day old fry or should i wait till the fry are fully grown??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Liquid Panacur (Fenbendazole) at 1ml per 10 gallons of water will work (It is NOT easy to find). You may have to repeat the dose in 48 hours.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

spixi snails eat hydra, if you can find them


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

*hydras*

if this is a saltwater tank and you have been feeding brine shrimp,it's possible you have upside down jellyfish,which are basically harmless


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

this is for a freshwater tank, i have seen a hydra eating/killed a dead fry and it was just hanging there. i think i saw something that cures hydras at petsmart, i think i may try that. hopefully it wont do harm to the fries.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I found the best and most reliable way is manually with a turkey baster. You nudge it loose with the end and suck it up.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I would just do more frequent water change and avoid medication if possible.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PaulCheung said:


> I would just do more frequent water change and avoid medication if possible.


Hydra do best is pristine water conditions. Water changes will not help eliminate them.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my experience with hydra (the green form) is that they are self limiting. When they exhaust their food, which is mostly micro crustaceans like copepods and such, they die out.


----------

